# Missing iTunes library



## chopfam (Sep 9, 2007)

I moved my iTunes library of 6000 songs to my external HD. ITunes could not "locate" it unless I picked every single song from the external HD. I tried to move the library back to the original computer, but still get the dreaded cannot "locate" library. Any help will be greatly apprciated.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

(depends on your setup)

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=301748
Helpful info: http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=93732

http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/articles/comments/moving-your-itunes-library-to-a-new-hard-drive/

http://hifiblog.com/past/2006/05/11...ou-dont-let-itunes-manage-your-music-library/


----------



## chopfam (Sep 9, 2007)

I read and reread and understand how to put my music on another HD. I already did that. The problem is that iTunes cannot find it even though it is clearly identified in the ADVANCED pane location window, and CONSOLIDATE LIBRARY has done nothing. Any further ideas?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

And you have copy to itunes folder and keep folder organized enabled?
Strange.

If you can live without your play counts and things like that, just re-add the files and it should copy them to the new location. (Select-All to grab all of them)


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

There is a file that has the information on your music/location/play count etc and if you have deleted that then I would do what Headrush suggested.


----------

